# PCMCIA wireless network

## jaba

I want to set up a wireless network based on 2 PCMCIA wireless networking cards. 

Add one more to the gateway, and one in my laptop. The gateway allready has one PCMCIA wireless NIC, wich is connected to a antenna (my internet connection). In addition to the PCMCIA card i have to use a (ISA)adaptor since this is not a laptop with PCMCIA slots. 

All the equipment are the same, ORiNOCO SILVER PCMCIA wireless nic and the 2 adaptors in the gateway. 

What i'm wondering is how i should set this wireless network up?

If my description of the situasion was fuzzy, ask me for more info...

Thanks for all replies  :Smile: 

----------

## chadh

It really should not be that hard to set this up.  I have heard that the ISA PCMCIA adapters are well supported, and the Orinoco Silver cards are definitely supported.  If you don't know about IP masquerading, then I suggest looking for some howtos on how to do that (via iptables).  That will tell you the general setup for using 2 interfaces on the gateway box (i.e., forward packets coming on on eth1 to eth0). 

   As far as getting the wireless cards to work, I recommend just going with the kernel drivers.  Just configure in "PCMCIA/Cardbus Support" and select as modules all the orinoco and hermes stuff.   After you have configured your kernel, emerge pcmcia-cs and 'rc-udpate add pcmcia default'

----------

